# South Bend Parts



## Harrison81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Afternoon,

I am looking for a place where I can purchase new oil wicks, spindle bearings and cross shaft bearings for my 9 inch Model A South Bend Lathe. It has a vibration at moderate and high speeds. Have no idea when the wicks were last serviced. Lathe is new to me, and my knowledge on lathe lore is smaller than a pin head.

Thanks,

Mark  H.


----------



## McRuff (Jan 1, 2015)

Mark shoot an email to Ted Pflugner, he sells lots of south bend parts, most are NOS. He was the last toolroom foreman at south bend and worked there for 30 years or so and knows more about these lathes than just a about anyone. Great guy to deals with.

latheman2@aol.com


----------



## Ski (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll second that on Latheman Ted. I learned to go to him 1st. Very nice guy. Good luck . Ski


----------



## dlane (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll third that hew:  NEW tumbler gear stud screw     thanks ted
Ya'hoo i made it to aluminum
Derrick


----------



## Harrison81 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the replies. I will search out this man. 

Mark


----------



## Ski (Jan 2, 2015)

Harrison81 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Thank you for the replies. I will search out this man.
> 
> Mark


 I cannot remember his ebay name but there is also a seller that sells a rebuild kit and an excellent rebuild manual. The kit has every felt you will need for headstock,gearbox,apron and tailstock parts. I have used 2 on 2 different lathes and they are excellent. You can also source the felt from Mcmaster but the kit is reasonably priced in my opinion.


----------

